# Biting?



## Username (May 6, 2014)

So, I finally got a new hedgehog after my previous one died.

She is a salt and pepper pinto and is 4 months old.

I brought her home on sunday, and she has been a ball of hissing spiky quills, but that's expected, and normal.

I have been handling her for as long as I can each day. (sometimes up to 4 hours per day)

She kept balling up whenever I put my hand near her and whenever I held her. It hurt, but normal behaviour so far.

Then today, we finally made some progress! She was crawling all over my hands and arms and everywhere. But she got a little carried away, and I couldn't keep up, and she ended up taking a tumble onto my carpet (from about 0.75m up) I felt horrible and checked her around and about making sure she was fine. She seemed normal to me and was still walking normally, without expressing any pair or irregularities. 

I let her in her cage for a couple of hours, then when I picked her up and held her on my lap really close to the ground (just in case) Then I held her. She was back to hissing and balling up, but I put up with it, even though it really hurts sometimes. 

And out of the blue, she bit me. I have never had a hedgehog bite before. It wasn't like a taste (I know they do taste sometimes). She bit, and held on till I let her go on the floor. She didn't draw any blood, and it wasn't THAT painful, but the shock kind of left me cautious around her.

So I left her in her cage for another hour or so, to let her cool off. 

Now, I went to pick her up again, and more hissing and balling up. I brave through it again and pick her up. We're fine for about 20 minutes, then she does the same thing. She clamps down on the flesh of my palm and holds till I set her down. It didn't draw any blood, and it wasn't that physically painful, but to have a pretty much non-biting animal bite me twice in one day, was a blow. 

I haven't had this problem with my previous hedgehog, so I must be doing something wrong with this one? 

Did she lose all trust with me from the fall?

EDIT: She is still doing fine and walking fine. She seems normal, and there hasn't been any difference in her behaviour/movement after the fall.

EDIT 2: And she is quilling at the moment, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it? I never had a hedgehog bite me before, even when quilling, so this bothers me a bit. I know that hedgehogs bite when threatened or stressed, but both times, she seemed to be improving, because she was uncurling, and taking a few steps on my hand and sniffing me, with her visor quills relaxed, stopped hissing for about 30 seconds before biting.


----------



## Username (May 6, 2014)

And, just for the record, I know it takes a lot longer than a few days for a hedgie to trust someone fully, but I am wondering if her falling made my scent a negative thing to her? 

First impressions are really important, and I don't want her to think that I am going to hurt her or drop her every time I'm near her...  I screwed up so badly I just want to kick myself in the face over and over and over and over again.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

When are you handling her? She could be freaked out if it is daytime. Hector is a little sweetheart, but he is a wriggly panicky hog if I wake him up in the day, he hates it. So that could be contributing to her stress perhaps. Especially if they're somewhere new, I can imagine it being helpful to have her own space without any scary new people in the daytime. That could be why she climbs on you so much. They feel a lot more relaxed at night, especially in very dim lighting, so that might help you. Again a good day/night schedule generally helps with this.

It also sounds like she is getting A LOT of handling very early on - and making sure you spend lots of time with her is really wonderful, and it makes a huge difference to a lot of hedgies, but if it was me I'd possibly take it easy for the first few days?
You know, just get her out (later, say 8 or 9pm) and say well ok, we will do a maximum of 2 hours. Put her down afterwards and finish the time relaxed, rather than waiting for more interaction on her part. Try not to push her. Moving house is stressful for all creatures and sometimes they appreciate being left alone a day or two to adjust.

The only exception is, as a general rule, do not put them back when they bite you, in case they learn to bite in order to get rid of you. If you're worried about holding her, then hold her in a blanket so she can't get to your skin. She might feel more secure with that too.

Last thing is check your hands for interesting smells, anything you might have touched before handling her. Wash your hands before holding her and use unscented soap if that is the problem. It sounds a bit OTT for simple anointing behaviour, but Hector has akways anointed quite...violently.  So it isn't out of the question. A lot of hedgehogs are also drawn to leather and metal (e.g. watches, jewellery) and tobacco, so that could also be causing it. Hector always goes for my boyfriend because his parents smoke and it makes my boyfriend smell nice to him.

Oh! Another last thing is that she might have an injury from the fall which you can't see, but if something presses it, maybe it hurts suddenly and it makes her bite you? Check in the feet and legs bit of the forum for info on spotting stuff like that, but if you're worried take her too the vets in case she has any internal damage.

That is just about everything I can think of, it's mostly my opinion, or experience with Hector, or stuff that I have heard here before. But good luck! :grin:


----------



## Username (May 6, 2014)

Thank you. I left her alone for a few days to get used to her surroundings. When I handled her today, I gave her a bath and cleaned her cage and then held her to clip her nails (I don't know when the previous owner clipped them last, but the back nails were getting a bit long)

I have been dreading cutting her nails for a few days (she never lets me anywhere near her belly... without a fight) and so when I held her on her back and got the clipper, she gave me "hedgie eye" (that accusing cheeky look) but didn't hiss or curl up all the way. I cut her nails with little problem. I think she's doing a lot better now, and when I pick her up at night, she's a lot calmer and likes to explore more (well, no kidding, she's nocturnal lol)


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

It sounds like she is doing well, and well done getting to her nails. Personally I think that is the hardest thing about having a hedgehog. xD

And it sounds like you're being good too.  Take it easy with her and have fun.


----------



## Bibble (May 27, 2014)

So I got Bibble in december if last year and at the time she was about three months old. She would always get really upset whenever i got near her while she was asleep but once i got her out of her cage she would start to explore. One thing she did do when she was out of her cage was poop and pee... Everywhere. I continued to handle her anyway. She is now about 9 months old and, although not as often, still poops whenever i take her out but the second i put her back in her cage she goes to sleep. Recently she has been acting little weird. I have been handling her more than usual because school is finally giving me a break but i still give her her space. She would always run and drink a lot but never ate much. Recently she hasnt been running as regularly (every 3-4 days) and not drinking as much as usual. The other day when i was holding her i realized that one of her toenails was kind of yellowish and looking almost weak and flimsy. Today when i was going to the vet for my dog with Bibble in my lap, she randomly just started peeing and pooping everywhere so i decided to stay in the car as my mom went in (my vet doesn't see hedgehogs anyway). As i was waiting i was putting my hand in front of her so she wouldn't fall off the seat. Without any licking or sniffing to give me a heads up she bit me. Hard. I dont think it had anything to do with exploring or me smelling like food and i havent changed my soap recently. It hurt but just kind-of brushed it off. Soon i pretty much forget it happen and go back to searching stuff for school. So as i am sitting there i put my hand out, palm face up, next to her to try and get her used to my sent. Again she bit me with no warning but this time she drew blood. My hand shot back as a natural instinct and she was clamping down so hard she got pulled and fell off the seat into my lap. She didn't huff or puff if anything like that. She seemed almost unaffected. Usually she calms down in my hands so i picked her up and again she bites me. This time i didn't yank my hand back but was just trying to gently tug it away from her. She would not let go and the more i pulled the harder she clamped down. I then put her onto the seat next to me with a whole bunch of tissues everywhere hoping she would burrow thinking she was probably just tired but she just kept on roaming around. Does she just not like me? Is there a possibility she has so e kind of fungus or infection on her toe causing mood swings? Whats up with her not running and drinking/eating very little. Help please!!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

When do you usually handle your hedgehog? What's his day/night schedule like? I get a very different reaction from Hector if I wake him up in the daytime, although he doesn't usually go so far as to bite me. But he always poops everywhere if I wake him in the day, and he often crawls everywhere and won't calm down as though he is stressed.

As far as the toenail goes, I have no idea but I'd take him to the vet if I were you - have you found a vet in your area that does see hegdehogs? Also try the feet and legs forum for some more specific help.


----------

